# Two questions.



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Lucy has finished her eye ointment. At least she has had it twice a day for the prescribed number of days. However, her eyes are watering a bit. Its definitely not that yellow goopy stuff. I stopped using the eye ointment on Tuesday evening. A dog person suggested getting Polysporin eye drops which she said are way cheaper than anything from the vet's, and using those. What do you guys think? Shih-tzu eyes tend to water all the time but I have never used eye drops. I just wipe their faces. What should I do with Lucy?

And my second question is. Yesterday my groomer friend said, you are really going to have to be on your toes with a Poodle. They are probably way smarter than we are!! Anyway, it doesn't matter when I get her pills out - she hates taking them now. She knows somehow and she runs away from me and I can't catch her. How does she know I am going to give her her pills? Does she see me getting the pill containers out? I am thinking that when we come in the house after pee time, I should put her leash on her and hold onto that. I just don't like having her run around outside with the leash on in case she pees on it. 

I have been giving each of the dogs a half of a small soft treat, but I am afraid that pretty soon she will know the treat means the pill and she won't even come for that!!!

Any suggestions?


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

We are dealing with a double ear infection, with drops for 2 weeks, and she can tell if I even reach for the bottle. I'm giving her huge amounts of treats, but I still have to drag her by the collar to get her close. She sits right out of reach for the drops, but close enough to get her treat.

The leash is the best tool, that way there is no break and run.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Great thanks. That's what I thought.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Purley;115631 said:


> Lucy has finished her eye ointment. At least she has had it twice a day for the prescribed number of days. However, her eyes are watering a bit.
> 
> Purley:
> 
> ...


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

I have heard this "really have to be on your toes"comment several times regarding poodles! I have certainly seen that it is true, and I am starting to get scared!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

The vet did a very thorough exam. I think its just a bit of watering. I am going to keep an eye on it. My groomer friend had American Cockers and I think they are liable to entropion so I bet she would have noticed it too if Lucy had it.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Biscuit does the same thing. It seems as if he is reading my mind. He truly dislikes having his ears cleaned. Everytime I think about doing it, as soon as I stand up to go get the cleaner(no matter where I am)his telepathic powers kick in and runs off to hid under our bed! I have learned to shut all the doors before I make a move 

Hope Lucy's eyes are ok!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I am)his telepathic powers kick in and runs off to hid under our bed! I have learned to shut all the doors before I make a move 


LOLOL too funny. Anessa does not manage to get under the bed, the box spring is too low, but she disappears into the washroom since the door there is always open and she hops into the bathtub and hides behind the shower curtain... for real !


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

*funny!*

I'm not sure why he still goes under our bed, he barely can get in and out, but he loved it under there when he was a puppy. At night he goes in a crate, but his choice for a nap is still squeezed under our bed! Too funny about the shower! Another good hiding spot I suppose!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jager's eyes watered quite a bit unp until he was done teething (around 5 or 5 1/2 months old). Once he lost his last baby tooth, the tearing lessoned drastically. His eyes still occassionally water, but not much.

If the fluid is clear, I would just wipe her eyes and not use any type of drops in them.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes. she is teething now. She has some of her adult teeth and a few that are baby teeth sticking out at funny angles.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Anessa does not manage to get under the bed, the box spring is too low, but she disappears into the washroom since the door there is always open and she hops into the bathtub and hides behind the shower curtain... for real !


NO way! Ha ha ha!!!


----------

